# New Caulking - 1050QD Sherwin



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Learned about this caulking a couple of weeks ago and now they have it in store.










Anyone ever use it? 

Supposedly it can be painted as soon as it is tooled. According to SW it can be sprayed immediately after final tooling. 

Just curious.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

We use a lot of quick dry caulk when applicable. I guess it'd be ok to immediately spray, I'd personally still give it an hour or so. 

Haven't seen it in our SW yet, I'll probably give it a go when I do.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm surprised it can't prime and paint as well! 

Further evidence of the rat race to the bottom. 

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Tower Tech Accelerator (available at BM) has the same top coating specs. Lots of people like it and it's been around for a good while. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Hopefully it's better than their other quick-dry line, "Bolt". That stuff was less than stellar. 

It'll be interesting to see how this pans out. Typically, the paint is what eventually fails when painting over wet caulk, so if issues arise in the future, will they be able to relinquish liability by blaming the cracks as a paint failure?

You'd think it would probably be a dust magnet too...wet paint on uncured caulk. 

Will it be mask-able within a short time period without pulling paint off? How much will it slow the cure time of paint applied overtop of the caulk?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cardwizzard said:


> I'm surprised it can't prime and paint as well!
> 
> Further evidence of the rat race to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


And it doesn't even tool itself? What a rip off!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Picked up a tube this morning, I'll give it a go tomorrow and report back.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

****


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I've been thru a couple tubes. I wait 30 min to paint it. I use the quick dry for small gaps on the trim. With anything big or that flexes, I'll use a better quality caulk and give it 2 hours


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*sher-shrink caulk*

Never been impressed with any of the Sherwin Williams caulks, far too much shrinkage, especially the 950.

If you want the best production caulk on the market today... check out the NTS series from Lighthouse products. With the right primer you can prime over it in 1/2 hour easy. At less than $1.20 a tube you can't beat it.

My choice for my research primer work.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Hopefully it's better than their other quick-dry line, "Bolt". That stuff was less than stellar.



I also was not super impressed by bolt, from what i had heard about it. Yeah its got a slick viscosity, but it shrank bad in a few critical areas when i was using it and for fast dry, not so fast from what i saw. Still, ive heard some painters buy it by the case.
From the old caulk that i pull out and guessing its mostly dap or g.e. I dont see any of it really failing. It mostly stays together like a rubber band, unless its a thin run or anchored into a gap. 
As long as i am planning my day right, i havent had any trouble with dry time of any caulk, have used a blow dryer at times.
Have seen lines of paint floating on caulk from previous painters though, not too often.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Learned about this caulking a couple of weeks ago and now they have it in store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean tooling? Wiping with your finger?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gave it a go this morning and wasn't impressed. The caulk didn't seem to have much body to it and shrank too much. Kinda reminded me of crapy dap.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

IT IS NOT spray paintable immediately after tooling, and has heavy shrinkage. Tower Sealants Accelerator is still the only one on the market with the superior quick dry formula AND theirs says spray paintable immediately on the tube. But I could be wrong.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> IT IS NOT spray paintable immediately after tooling, and has heavy shrinkage. Tower Sealants Accelerator is still the only one on the market with the superior quick dry formula AND theirs says spray paintable immediately on the tube. But I could be wrong.


Are you saying that SW isn't telling the truth about the quality of one of their products? The hell you say!:jester:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2015)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Are you saying that SW isn't telling the truth about the quality of one of their products? The hell you say!:jester:



lol shocking, I know. :no:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting posts. I think I'll pass on using it. The 850a and the nr300 work just fine for what I'm doing now anyways.


----------

